# Installed new componetry & final tune!



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Well now that I have installed the new SRAM Force FD; RD; Force brake set; Yokozuna brake & shifter cable set; and SRAM 1091R chain as well as SRAM PG1070 11-26 cassette I finally got to do the final tune.

Now I am not saying anything bad against Rival groupo but the Force on the stand is much more crisp in shifting and the brakes with the better cam operation are spot on! The real test is however the ride and shift and downshifting I know. But I could never get the Rival to be so crisp.

Very happy with the outcome.

Some pictures to show off the new pieces..............


----------



## mtsheron (Jul 16, 2012)

Okay some changes since this post due to shifting issues. Took to my LBS and the mechanic Nate found the FD boss was bent! Fixed it and adjusted same and now it shifts. 

Unfortunately, cold weather has now set in western NC in the mountains and as I speak 17 degrees. So until temps. get back to the 50's I will be unable to take out on the road to ride.

Also had to change out the Yokozuna cable system I installed. I don't think it was anyway associated with the problem but had already done it due to another bike mechanic saying he thought Yoko was not real good stuff. So I replaced with Shimano PTFE coated cable system. 

So hopefully my saga with the FD shift problems is over. I will let all you SRAM folks know this.......my LBS mechanic said of all the components SRAM makes the weakest thing is the FD. He stated there is such a small window to get them dialed in that at times folks running full SRAM will almost always have a Shimano FD.

Just something to consider if your having front shift problems.


----------

